# Christmas is coming



## martin1950 (Nov 17, 2021)

With Christmas just around the corner I thought I'd better get my cheeses smoked so they can cure. With four boys w/ family's, it takes a few xtra blocks. Cold box is rolling smoke so in they go for two hours.



















Well after a little over two hours in the smoke bath they are on the counter waiting to be rapped.


----------



## tropics (Nov 17, 2021)

Looks like some nice color for a short time. 
Richie
I like the smoker in the garage, that is were mine is now LOL


----------



## martin1950 (Nov 17, 2021)

My "twins" own the garage 365


----------



## bauchjw (Nov 17, 2021)

They look real tasty! I Gotta get going too! Thank you for the nudge!


----------



## john3198 (Nov 19, 2021)

martin1950 said:


> With Christmas just around the corner I thought I'd better get my cheeses smoked so they can cure. With four boys w/ family's, it takes a few xtra blocks. Cold box is rolling smoke so in they go for two hours.
> 
> View attachment 516528
> 
> ...


----------



## john3198 (Nov 19, 2021)

martin1950 said:


> With Christmas just around the corner I thought I'd better get my cheeses smoked so they can cure. With four boys w/ family's, it takes a few xtra blocks. Cold box is rolling smoke so in they go for two hours.
> 
> View attachment 516528
> 
> ...


Looks great. What kind of wood do you use?


----------



## smokerjim (Nov 19, 2021)

looks like some good cheese, i just did a batch last week probably another next week. can never have enough smoked cheese makes great presents.


----------



## gmc2003 (Nov 19, 2021)

Nice looking cheese Martin, Smoked cheese is always a favorite at holiday gatherings.

Point for sure
Chris


----------



## martin1950 (Nov 19, 2021)

john3198 said:


> Looks great. What kind of wood do you use?



John, I used Apple pellets by Pit Boss.


----------

